# Molt?



## woodleighcreek (Jun 16, 2011)

I just noticed the area above my jersey wooly's bucks tail looks like it has been shaved off. Is this him molting? Or something different.


----------



## Eia (Jun 16, 2011)

Does it kind of look like this? My Holland Lop is molting and this is what it looks like.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 16, 2011)

I really cant see where that rabbbit is molting. For my buck, It looks more like someone took a razor to his lower back.


----------



## Eia (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you able to post a pic of what it looks like? My rabbit has his started on the top of his back its in a white circle he normally is all black. To me it kind of resembles someone took a clippers to it but unevenly. LOL


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, then my buck is molting.


----------



## Eia (Jun 17, 2011)

I am glad you know what it is now. I know when I first saw mine molt it kinda freaked me out.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jul 12, 2011)

How often do rabbits molt? Is it breed-specific or do all rabbits molt? If breed specific then do Lionheads molt? I've never heard of rabbits molting! How interesting!

CYG


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 12, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> How often do rabbits molt? Is it breed-specific or do all rabbits molt? If breed specific then do Lionheads molt? I've never heard of rabbits molting! How interesting!
> 
> CYG


It is normally more noticeable in longer furred rabbit and occurs in sudden changes in tempature. Yes, lion heads to molt.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 13, 2011)

Usually a molt starts on the upper back and works its way down.  My Holland buck has been in a molt for quite a while now, its finally getting to his thighs.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 14, 2011)

My single main laion heads molt like normal rabbits, but my double main lion heads tend to pull out their wool when they molt.  The bonus to this is that their wool grows back twics as thick and puffy.  Our Senior doe is gorgeous a month or so after she is done molting.


----------



## nerissad (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh good! I just got a French Angora who I'm now confidant is molting. During her first grooming I found a bald patch near her shoulders,  I was concerned but as I brush her lots of hair comes out so I was guessing it was this.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

nerissad said:
			
		

> Oh good! I just got a French Angora who I'm now confidant is molting. During her first grooming I found a bald patch near her shoulders,  I was concerned but as I brush her lots of hair comes out so I was guessing it was this.


The first time my bunny started to molt I thought for sure he was dying.  I didn't like him before that; I thought I wanted him to die.  And then I got afraid that he was sick, and I loved him ever after.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

nerissad said:
			
		

> Oh good! I just got a French Angora who I'm now confidant is molting. During her first grooming I found a bald patch near her shoulders,  I was concerned but as I brush her lots of hair comes out so I was guessing it was this.


I know what you mean.  First time freaked me out too.  








It's called a blowed out coat.  As long as you see the pigment change after the hair falls out, all is OK.  

K


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Adding protein to their diet will help them "blow" their coat faster. I use Calf Manna to do this, 1 Tblsp per day when they are molting. You could also use BOSS.


----------



## nerissad (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> nerissad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My angoras poop has been irregular (chains of poop and not quite rounded properly) so she has been getting a handful of BOSS aswell as papaya and pineapple for the last 3 days. She is still eating, am I being overly concerned or should I be doing more?  I haven't had her a month yet so I don't know of she has always had irregular poop or if this is her starting wool block. 

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

nerissad said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Papaya is good, but I don't know about pineapple.  Also, yes I would be a little concerned but just observe.  Since you only had her a month, she could still be a little nervous and still settling down for you.   It took my boys a good two months to really settle down and realize this is home.  Regarding wool blockage, papaya and LOTS of hay with LOTS of water.  That will help stop blockages.  And the water will help the form of the poop.  

Hope this helps.  You are doing everything right.  Keep observing.  As long as there is some structure to the poop, it's a good sign.

Keep us posted.

K  

PS:  I know photographing poo isn't fun, but maybe it could help to post a photo.


----------



## KushMama (Jul 21, 2013)

So i have been running crazy trying to figure out my rabbits furr issue, though i had for a few weeks. Its flaky/dry sometimes but half it is black like and some around her neck is pink like. But the picture is the best i can get with this free spirited one...the wetness is either water or the time i put veggie oil on her thinking she had mange mites she also had some hair lose around the eye once and i put water and oil on it and the hair is growing back.I believe its a Satin rabbit due to the shiny and type of style she is. But I also have a English Angora who i rescue from some punk at walmart. And when i recieved her a few days ago i on 7/19/13 she was malnourished, mattes all over it was hard to move, until i relieved the leg areas. Though im still in the battle of getting the butt area, shes more happy and my kush bunny loves her new friend. But the new one as i had been taking the mattes out. I have been finding balled spots. The new rabbit is supposedly 3 months. And my satin rabbit aka Kush is 2.5 months was 6 weeks on may 15. Im a very cautious rabbit owner and I want to make sure that im getting things right. Along with anyone can give me suggestions on taking care of the rescued rabbit. In the last few days she always ate a carrot that was handed to her. Sometimes leafy things. Loves to eat the pellets. Once and awhile it will eat some hay.... timothy hay until next month ill get orchard grass. It has some territorial issues. When it want its alone time Kush would come up to it and try cuddling but it lunges and chase it away. It also bite me once after i did a grooming session as i was petting her in her cage. She does great for about a half hour as i groom her. I had her on her back for a half hour once and was grooming her. Until i attacked one of the mattes on her leg. I use a dog/cat desheeder comb that has a detangler along with clippers and a wire brush, which both of them hate. Wouldnt blame them. I can also tell Kush does some territorial actions. Like pooping EVERYWHERE. But she really loves that, she finally got a buddy. We got lots of loves. Though i hope we are not stressing the new one. But we got lucky with these two being our first. Intro Bonding was great. They love to cuddle together. But this morning they were chasing each other(not knowning if they were playing or fighting i dont know. Though i also see them eatting each others food while they have some outside of there mouth like a leaf as they chew what they got in there mouth with some hanging out of the mouth. I dont know if i should leave that alone or make them leave each other alone as they eat there snack. I have been a bunny owner since i got Kush so any tips to help  me with these guys that would help. I have done much research. Im also trying to make a website Pet guide so whatever suggestions you gave me ill put it in my guide. Thanks also if any of you know what good healthy natural rabbit products would be great.


----------

